# Software L3.02 Release Notes?



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

According to the tech portal, the VIP222 was updated to ver. L3.02 on October 1st. Does anyone have notes for it? I hope it fixes the guide alignment on the second output. It's a little annoying.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

DustoMan said:


> According to the tech portal, the VIP222 was updated to ver. L3.02 on October 1st. Does anyone have notes for it? I hope it fixes the guide alignment on the second output. It's a little annoying.


I can see absolutly nothing that it fixed or changed, and believe me, I looked at everything. And the channel guide alignment issue is real annoying.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

_* L3.02 for the ViP 222 was released to support the automatic mapdown feature for High Def Regional Sports Networks. This feature allows preferential tuning to the High Def version of RSN games when available._


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

yoyo1010 said:


> I can see absolutly nothing that it fixed or changed, and believe me, I looked at everything. And the channel guide alignment issue is real annoying.


Well, at least they are working on a fix....... (I hope).


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

yoyo1010 said:


> Well, at least they are working on a fix....... (I hope).


They are aware of all of the issues with this receiver but seem in no hurry to remedy them. Very sorry that I got this receiver and trying to figure my way out.

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> They are aware of all of the issues with this receiver but seem in no hurry to remedy them. Very sorry that I got this receiver and trying to figure my way out.
> 
> Bob


What I'm really sorry about is that I paid $149 to get it....... and gave back a perfectly good 211. I want to kick myself in the seat when I think about it.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

yoyo1010 said:


> What I'm really sorry about is that I paid $149 to get it....... and gave back a perfectly good 211. I want to kick myself in the seat when I think about it.


I did the exact same thing, very sorry now

Bob


----------

